# will duck hatch turkey eggs



## irishgoat (Jan 25, 2014)

hi guys i have a duck thats just started sittin on nestfor the second time this year. last time she hatched 3 perfect duckling and everything worked well until the cat got in. Now 3 weeks later she is ready to sit again. My neighbour has turkey eggs and i was just wonderin if the duck will hatch them for me she has 6 duck eggs in nest now and i was thinkin of adding maybe 3 turkey eggs. Duck only really sittin one day now so any help would be great


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If they will fit under her, she will sit on them. Right now we have a goose, a turkey, a duck and a couple hens that are broody. It's a guessing game who is gonna be sitting on the single nest they all have laid claim to....or what eggs are under there! LOL


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Your duck will hatch them, but you have to be careful she doesn't accidentally drown them when takes them for their first swim.


----------

